# Sassafras Melomel,



## Bergmann (Apr 17, 2015)

The other day I went for a walk, while on my journey I gathered some 240 inches of sassafras root. I washed the root and pealed it, placing the bark in a large kettle, to which I added 9 quarts of water. Brought the mixture to a boil, and simmered for 20 minutes. Then let steep until cool, strained the extract through a paint strainer and placed in a primary. Added 4 gallons water, 5 quarts of sassafras honey gathered by my bees last year from the same trees I harvested the roots to bring the SG to 1.092. I set the Ta at .45% (sassafras tends to get acidic as it ferments). The bark from the root is a bit tannic so I added no tannin. A dose of K-Met, half the prescribes yeast nutrient, gave it a vigorous stir and let it sit for 24 hours. 

Today I pitched the yeast dry on top and did not stir. I am using D-47 and keeping the temp around 64F... We will see tomorrow how it takes off. It smell terrific! 

Anyone else ever make sassafras mead or wine? does this sound like a accurate recipe?


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 20, 2015)

Aww come on, Has no one here ever made sassafras wine? no one can tell me how far off course I am? it's bubbling at least.


----------



## Arne (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually, don't think I have ever seen a sassafras tree much less made awine from it. Keeping this to the top for you. Arne.


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting. I've never seen the plant, nor used it, but I'll definitely be watching this thread to see how it turns out.

I think that's one of the things I like most about this forum/our members/home winemaking in general. Using what you have locally to make a specialty drink.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 23, 2015)

Arne: Growing up in Western Nebraska I was also not familiar with the sassafras tree either. Wait, Come to think of it ,I was not familiar with any trees! They were few and far between. LOL

Most westerners will not know the sassafras tree it U.S. range runs from extreme eastern Texas diagonally up to the southern tip of lake Michigan. the state it inhabits are AL, AR, CT, DC, DE, FL, GA, IA, IL, IN, KS, KY, LA, MA, MD, ME, MI, MO, MS, NC, NH, NJ, NY, OH, OK, ON, PA, RI, SC, TN, TX, VA, VT, WI, WV. 
Before artificial flavoring Root Beer was made with sassafras root hence the name. The tree is easily identifier by it's leaves which are try lobed, some will be two lobed and resemble a mitten. the easiest way to identify the tree in any season is to break a small limb, or peal back the bark and sniff, it has a sweet fresh sort of licorice fragrance, In early summer it bloom a pale yellow flower and produces a purple black berry. 

Sassafras is on of the main ingredient in Louisiana Creole Cuisine Fil'e (Pronounced fil-lay)powder made from the root is heavily used in dishes such as fil'e gumbo.

Note: You may have heard that sassafras has been banned by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) because it causes cancer. This is not true safroil a distilled oil made from the sassafras was banned. Huge quantities have given to rats over long periods of time, give the rodents cancer, because they change the molecule sassafrole into a cancer-causing one. Humans don't do this, and no one has ever gotten sick from sassafras. The sale of Safroil was banned because there are a lot of rats in the FDA! LOL


----------



## davemo (Aug 15, 2015)

I have made tea from the tree many times but not wine. I do believe they used it for sassparilla soda at some point in time????? Maybe not i dont know for sure


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Aug 25, 2015)

Are you planning on making this a sparkling melomel?
Regards, GF.


----------

